# 3 cylinder Farm Pro 2420?



## Bugman (Apr 11, 2015)

I am about to purchase a 2005 Farm pro 2420 from a friend of mine so I was researching the tractor while waiting. All information I have found says that the 2420 2WD is 2cyl 20HP. This tractor appears to be a 3 cyl with 3 injector fuel lines. Does that sound unusual to anyone here?


----------



## greensuperduty (Jul 28, 2013)

Our 2420 is a two cylinder .


----------

